# Celebrating 100 Years of Life



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I turned 50 last January and Lorrie will turn 50 Tuesday the 12. Saturday we are planning on celebrating 100 years of life. Fishing in the morning, and JB’s for lunch. If you are out Saturday stop by JB's and join us.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My idea of a celebration,
fishing and food'n'drink,
congratulations to you both!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats guys Enjoy!!! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats for sure, we need more old people around here any way.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Just saw this Tom, congrats to you both.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Me too Tom - slow reader.  Happy Century!


----------

